# etc-update konfigurieren!?

## SkaaliaN

Hallo,

ich habe meine local.start editiert..Meine Kiste möchte allerdings bei jedem etc-update meine Zeilen rauswerfen. Kann man es einstellen das er meine Zeilen so übernimmt und nicht mehr rauswerfen will!?

Gruß

Mattez

----------

## deejay

Das ist irgendwie komisch. Normalerweise sollte die Konfigurationen

doch erst wieder geändert werden (in den Ursprung versetzt), wenn sich

am Template selbst etwas geändert hat. Das kann man sich ja dann 

mit etc-update auch anzeigen lassen, und dann die Datei Parallel wieder 

abändern, so oft sollte das aber eigentlich nicht vorkommen.

----------

## chrib

Wenn er allerdings noch diese .cfgschiessmichtotmirfälltgraddernamenichtein-Datei noch hat, wird die natürlich bei jedem etc-update angezogen. Ergo sollte scup mal schauen, ob er die betreffende Datei noch hat, wenn ja, wegmoven/löschen.

----------

## amne

Ich würde mir einmal dispatch-conf ansehen, ist meiner Meinung nach viel effizienter als etc-update.

----------

## schachti

Außerdem kann man rcs in dispatch-conf einbinden, was sehr praktisch ist, wenn man mal zu einer alten Version eine Konfigurationsdatei zurück muß.

----------

## SkaaliaN

ich werde es heute abend mal ausprobieren..poste dann hier obs funktioniert hat.

danke!

----------

## klemi

schachti,

was ist rts?

Kannst Du aufklären?

Gruß

Klemi

----------

## psyqil

```
* app-text/rcs

     Available versions:  5.7-r2 5.7-r3

     Installed:           none

     Homepage:            http://www.gnu.org/software/rcs/

     Description:         Revision Control System
```

----------

## schachti

rcs ist cvs für Arme.   :Laughing:   :Twisted Evil: 

Der Link von psyqil sagt eigentlich alles. Ist sehr praktisch, wenn man aus Versehen mal eine Konfigurationsdatei mit der neuen Version überschrieben hat und plötzlich nichts mehr geht.

----------

## smg

 *schachti wrote:*   

> rcs ist cvs für Arme.   
> 
> Der Link von psyqil sagt eigentlich alles. Ist sehr praktisch, wenn man aus Versehen mal eine Konfigurationsdatei mit der neuen Version überschrieben hat und plötzlich nichts mehr geht.

 

Wieso nicht gleich svn?  :Wink: 

Bye.

----------

## amne

Falls es wen interessiert, hier meine dispatch-conf.conf:

```
#

# dispatch-conf.conf

#

# Directory to archive replaced configs

archive-dir=/etc/config-archive

# Use rcs for storing files in the archive directory?

# (yes or no)

use-rcs=yes

# Diff for display

# %s old file

# %s new file

#diff="diff -Nu %s %s | less --no-init --QUIT-AT-EOF"

diff="colordiff -Nu %s %s| less --no-init --QUIT-AT-EOF"

#diff="colordiff -Nu %s %s

#pager="less -R --no-init --QUIT-AT-EOF"

# Diff for interactive merges.

# %s output file

# %s old file

# %s new file

#merge="sdiff -w 80 -d --suppress-common-lines --output=%s %s %s"

merge="sdiff -d --suppress-common-lines --output=%s %s %s"

# Automerge files comprising only CVS interpolations (e.g. Header or Id)

# (yes or no)

replace-cvs=yes

# Automerge files comprising only whitespace and/or comments

# (yes or no)

replace-wscomments=yes

# Automerge files that the user hasn't modified

# (yes or no)

replace-unmodified=yes

# Per-session log file of changes made to configuration files

#log-file=/var/log/dispatch-conf.log

```

Im Englischen Teil des Forums finden sich auch ein paar recht hilfreiche Threads.

----------

## return13

amne funktioniert deine config noch?

Ich krieg hier die meldung 

```
dispatch-conf: Error finding all RCS utils and " +                         "use-rcs=yes in config; fatal

```

----------

## mv

 *smg wrote:*   

>  *schachti wrote:*   rcs ist cvs für Arme.    

 

Das ist nicht richtig. rcs ist ein fileorientiertes revision control system während cvs projektorientiert (insbesondere: höchstens für komplette Directories) arbeitet. Außerdem ist cvs nur svn für besonders Arme, was wiederum nur ein bzr/darcs/git/mercurial/monotone/svk für Arme ist.  :Mr. Green: 

 *Quote:*   

> Wieso nicht gleich svn? 

 

Der selbe Grund. Außerdem: Wenn man schon projektorientiert arbeiten (sprich: das gesamte /etc mit History speichern) will, dann schon bzr/darcs/git/mercurial/monotone (ich persönlich würde bzr benutzen). Das macht es leichter, wenn man mehr als ein System pflegt.

----------

## Evildad

 *return13 wrote:*   

> amne funktioniert deine config noch?
> 
> Ich krieg hier die meldung 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Hab es grad auch getestet und hier funktioniert die Config ohne Probleme.

Anbei meine Config:

```

#

# dispatch-conf.conf

#

# Directory to archive replaced configs

archive-dir=/etc/config-archive

# Use rcs for storing files in the archive directory?

# (yes or no)

use-rcs=yes

# Diff for display

# %s old file

# %s new file

#diff="diff -Nu %s %s | less --no-init --QUIT-AT-EOF"

diff="colordiff -Nu %s %s| less --no-init --QUIT-AT-EOF"

# Diff for interactive merges.

# %s output file

# %s old file

# %s new file

#merge="sdiff --suppress-common-lines --output=%s %s %s"

merge="sdiff -d --suppress-common-lines --output=%s %s %s"

# Automerge files comprising only CVS interpolations (e.g. Header or Id)

# (yes or no)

replace-cvs=yes

# Automerge files comprising only whitespace and/or comments

# (yes or no)

replace-wscomments=yes

# Automerge files that the user hasn't modified

# (yes or no)

replace-unmodified=yes

# Ignore a version that is identical to the previously merged version,

# even though it is different from the current user modified version

# (yes or no)

ignore-previously-merged=yes

# Per-session log file of changes made to configuration files

#log-file=/var/log/dispatch-conf.log

# List of frozen files for which dispatch-conf will automatically zap updates

#frozen-files=""

```

----------

## return13

war ein flüchtigkeits Fehler - musste mir nur rcs emergen...

----------

